# Juan me presentó a ella / Juan introduced me to her



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si estas construcciones son correctas (en español y en inglés):

Juan me presentó a María > Juan me presentó a ella.
Juan introduced me to María > Juan introduced me to her.

Thanks for helping me!


----------



## mhp

They both look good 

  Note that when two pronouns are present and the direct one is the first or second person, then preposition "a" used for the indirect pronoun. So it is not “le me presentó” but rather “me presentó a ella”.


----------



## hosec

Mucho más correcto "me *la* presentó".

Saludos.


----------



## Duometri

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si estas construcciones son correctas (en español y en inglés):
> 
> Juan me presentó a María > Juan me la presentó.


----------



## mhp

Me presentó a ella --> Hola María. Este es mi amigo mhp.
  Me la presentó --> Hola mhp. Esta es mi amiga María.


----------



## Duometri

mhp said:


> Me presentó a ella --> Hola María. Este es mi amigo mhp.
> Me la presentó --> Hola mhp. Esta es mi amiga María.


 
Me presentó a ella=yo fui presentado a ella. Es correcto, pero no se usa salvo cuando la persona a la que te presentan es de mayor dignidad "fue presentado al rey/Papa/emperador..." Salvo en este caso, se diría "me la presentó".


----------



## geostan

hosec said:


> Mucho más correcto "me *la* presentó".
> 
> Saludos.



Hay dos frases distintas:

Me la presentó. He introduced her to me.
Me presentó a ella. He introduced me to her.

¿Verdad?


----------



## Pitt

geostan said:


> Hay dos frases distintas:
> 
> Me la presentó. He introduced her to me.
> Me presentó a ella. He introduced me to her.
> 
> ¿Verdad?


 
Pienso que tienes toda la razón. Aquí mi análisis con el complemento directo (C.D.) y el compleneto indirecto (C.I.):

Me (C.I.) la (C.D.) presentó.
Me (C.D.) presentó a ella (C.I.).

¿Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## geostan

Pitt said:


> Pienso que tienes toda la razón. Aquí mi análisis con el complemento directo (C.D.) y el compleneto indirecto (C.I.):
> 
> Me (C.I.) la (C.D.) presentó.
> Me (C.D.) presentó a ella (C.I.).
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?



Así es.


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> They both look good
> 
> Note that when two pronouns are present and the direct one is the first or second person, then preposition "a" used for the indirect pronoun. So it is not “le me presentó” but rather “me presentó a ella”.


 
Many thanks for your helpful explanation. I think that in this case (direct pronoun in the first or second person) the use of "a ella" for the indirect object is correct:

Juan me (direct pronoun) presentó a ella (indirect pronoun).

But in this case I think that the use of "a ella" as indirect object is incorrect: *Di un reaglo a ella / correct: Le di un regalo.

Do you agree with me?


----------



## mhp

Pitt said:


> Do you agree with me?


I agree with your grammar. But it seems that native speakers say “me la presentó” no matter who was introduced first. From Duomtri’s post, it seems that “Me presentó a ella” has certain connotations that go beyond grammar.


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> I agree with your grammar. But it seems that native speakers say “me la presentó” no matter who was introduced first. From Duomtri’s post, it seems that “Me presentó a ella” has certain connotations that go beyond grammar.


 
In my opinion there are two interpretations:

Juan me (C.D.) presentó a María (C.I.) > Juan me presentó a ella.
Juan me (C.I.) presentó a María (C.D.) > Juan me la presentó.

Is that right?


----------



## Duometri

mhp said:


> I agree with your grammar. But it seems that native speakers say “me la presentó” no matter who was introduced first. From Duomtri’s post, it seems that “Me presentó a ella” has certain connotations that go beyond grammar.


 
You are right. Me (C.D.) presentó a ella (C.I.) will be used only when "she" is the Queen, the General Manager, etc. It could be changed into passive: yo fui presentado a ella (la reina, etc.)


----------



## geostan

mhp said:


> I agree with your grammar. But it seems that native speakers say “me la presentó” no matter who was introduced first. From Duomtri’s post, it seems that “Me presentó a ella” has certain connotations that go beyond grammar.



The social aspect is the same whether English or Spanish. One  usually introduces the person of lesser importance to the person of greater importance. And as Duometri says in his latest note, the version "Me presentó a ella" is said when social etiquette commands it. I therefore stand by my original statement that there are two grammatical possibilities that may be used.


----------



## Duometri

geostan said:


> The social aspect is the same whether English or Spanish. One usually introduces the person of lesser importance to the person of greater importance. And as Duometri says in his latest note, the version "Me presentó a ella" is said when social etiquette commands it. I therefore stand by my original statement that there are two grammatical possibilities that may be used.


 
That's right.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt said:


> Juan me presentó a María > Juan me presentó a ella.
> Juan introduced me to María > Juan introduced me to her.


Cuando un pronombre tónico es el núcleo de un complemento directo o indirecto (ej. "a mí", "a ella", etc.), la duplicación del pronombre correspondiente es obligatoria. Por eso la primera frase es incorrecta y todos los hispanohablantes en esta conversación la han evitado, aunque no se atrevieran a decir que es incorrecta.


----------



## mhp

geostan said:


> The social aspect is the same whether English or Spanish. One  usually introduces the person of lesser importance to the person of greater importance. And as Duometri says in his latest note, the version "Me presentó a ella" is said when social etiquette commands it. I therefore stand by my original statement that there are two grammatical possibilities that may be used.


  Dave introduced her to me.
Dave introduced me to her.
  In English, as far as I know, these statements only give the order of introductions but do not imply that somehow one person was more important than the other.

  Juan me la presentó
  Juan me presentó a ella
  If I’ve understood Duometri correctly, in Spanish, these statements have a connotation beyond the simple order of introductions.


----------



## Duometri

[Juan me la presentó
Juan me presentó a ella
If I’ve understood Duometri correctly, in Spanish, these statements have a connotation beyond the simple order of introductions.[/quote]

That's right. If you say "Juan me la presentó", it means that none knew the other, both were introduced and no one was more important than the other. But if you say "me presentó a ella", You are who is introduced, for you are supposed to know the other one, that is more important than you. I insist, this is the only case in wich you can say "me (C.D.) presentó a ella (C.I.)".


----------



## mhp

lazarus1907 said:


> Cuando un pronombre tónico es el núcleo de un complemento directo o indirecto (ej. "a mí", "a ella", etc.), la duplicación del pronombre correspondiente es obligatoria.



 This seems to explain why it sounds odd. But if this was always the case, then it would be impossible to say “yo fui presentado a ella por Juan” in active voice.


----------



## jpsm

Hi I think that :Juan me presento a ella es Juan introduce me to her.
THANKS


----------



## hosec

geostan said:


> Hay dos frases distintas:
> 
> Me la presentó. He introduced her to me.
> Me presentó a ella. He introduced me to her.
> 
> ¿Verdad?


 


¡Por supuesto...! ¡Ahora lo veo!
Gracias, geostan.


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:


> Cuando un pronombre tónico es el núcleo de un complemento directo o indirecto (ej. "a mí", "a ella", etc.), la duplicación del pronombre correspondiente es obligatoria. Por eso la primera frase es incorrecta y todos los hispanohablantes en esta conversación la han evitado, aunque no se atrevieran a decir que es incorrecta.


 
Pienso que ME es el complemento directo:

Juan me (C.D.) presentó > Yo fui presentado por Juan.

Duplicación del complemento indirecto:

Juan me (C.D.) le (C.I.) presentó a ella [C.I.).
Pero el C.D. no puede preceder al C.I. 

He sacado de internet (como ya ha dicho mhp):
When two pronouns are present and the direct one is *the first or second person*, then prepositional form is used for the indirect pronoun. 
Me presentó a ella. *NOT!!!* Le me presentó

Por tanto pienso que es posible (al menos gramaticalmente): Juan me (direct pronoun) presentó a ella (indirect pronoun)

Saludos


----------



## hosec

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber si estas construcciones son correctas (en español y en inglés):
> 
> Juan me presentó a María > Juan me presentó a ella.
> Juan introduced me to María > Juan introduced me to her.
> 
> Thanks for helping me!


 




El extraño uso de "me presentó", donde "me" vendría a ser el OD me ha despistado totalmente. Como hablante nativo, jamás utilizaría esa fórmula; o bien lo diría en pasiva(Cuando fui presentado...) o con otra preposición ("ante" ella, por ejemplo, pero ya no tendría el mismo significado que con "a")
Yo, desde luego, no usaría "me presentó a ella" con el significado de "He introduced me to her".


¿Qué me dices, Pitt, de esta otra frase? "Cuando yo era esclavo, Tito me (OD) compró a Livio(OI)" > "Me compró a él" > "*Me le compró /*Me le compró a él" (y no habría concurrencia de _le_ y pronombre tónico)

Salud.


----------



## hezman

Juan me presentó a ella is correct, but ambiguous it can mean:

1. Juan introduced me to her.
2. Juan introduced her to me.

"Juan me la presentó" can only mean "Juan introduced her to me".


----------



## Cierzo

In my humble opinion, that sentence    (Juan me presentó a ella) sounds extremely awkward. I can't argue if it's strictly correct or not according to the rules of my language, but in a normal speech, you either say "Me la presentó" or you don't use the pronoun and say "Me presentó a María/su amiga/su madre/".

I can understand the tendency to pinpoint who was introduced to whom, but as I see things, in Spanish that's a reciprocal concept and it's not usually shown in the language. 


CIERZO


----------



## Pitt

hezman said:


> Juan me presentó a ella is correct, but ambiguous it can mean:
> 
> 1. Juan introduced me to her.
> 2. Juan introduced her to me.
> 
> "Juan me la presentó" can only mean "Juan introduced her to me".


 
¡Gracias por tu aclaración! Pienso que el pronombre de dativo siempre predece al pronombre de acusativo:

Juan me (C.I.) la (C.D.) presentó.
Juan introduced her (direct object) to me (indirect object).

¿Es verdad?

Saludos


----------



## geostan

hezman said:


> Juan me presentó a ella is correct, but ambiguous it can mean:
> 
> 1. Juan introduced me to her.
> 2. Juan introduced her to me.
> 
> "Juan me la presentó" can only mean "Juan introduced her to me".



I don't think it's ambiguous at all. If it meant Juan introduced her to me, it would simply be incorrect, because the pronoun "la" should be used.

And as for being awkward, as another has said, how can you circumvent a sentence such as:

When is he going to introduce you to me? [publicly, for instance]
¿Cuándo va a presentarte a mí?


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> I’ve been wrecking my brain trying to find some structure (aside from the topic of discussion in this thread) that does not follow this rule. Here are a couple of examples
> 
> _saqué fuerzas de flaqueza y me enfrenté a él_
> _se agarró a ella como a un clavo ardiendo_
> 
> But I really don’t think that these violate the rule that our good friend has mentioned.
> What do you think?


 
Se agarró a ella como a un clavo ardiendo.

Pienso que "a ella" no es un complemento indirecto sino un complemento de régimen. La duplicación del pronombre tónico (a ella) por el correspondiente pronombre átono (le) sólo se refiere al complemento directo y indirecto. El pronombre tónico en función del complemento de régimen no se duplica.

¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Pitt

geostan said:


> I don't think it's ambiguous at all. If it meant Juan introduced her to me, it would simply be incorrect, because the pronoun "la" should be used.


 
Otra vez: Juan introduced her to me.

Pienso que es correcto: 
Juan me la presentó.

Pienso que es incorrecto:
Juan la presentó a mí. 

El pronombre tónico (a mí) en funcion de C.I. no se usa solo.

¿Es verdad?


----------



## mariente

Juan introduced me to her- juan me la presentó which sounds mcuh better than "me presentó a ella", this last sentence is not grammatically wrong, but anywat it sounds a little odd and it is not natural.


----------



## jmx

Pido disculpas si lo que digo a continuación ya se ha dicho antes en este largo hilo.





Pitt said:


> In my opinion there are two interpretations:
> 
> Juan me (C.D.) presentó a María (C.I.) > Juan me presentó a ella.
> Juan me (C.I.) presentó a María (C.D.) > Juan me la presentó.
> 
> Is that right?


Efectivamente, la frase es ambigua, pero normalmante yo sólo la entendería de la segunda manera, probablemente porque es una forma más habitual de hablar.

Por otra parte es cierto que "Juan me presentó a ella" no termina de sonar bien, pero "Juan me le presentó a ella" es mucho peor aún. En la práctica lo que diríamos es algo como :

"Juan se acercó a María y me presentó" ( y yo entendería "...introduced me to her" ).





Cierzo said:


> I can understand the tendency to pinpoint who was introduced to whom, but as I see things, in Spanish that's a reciprocal concept and it's not usually shown in the language.


El concepto de "presentar alguien a alguien" tiende a ser recíproco posiblemente en cualquier idioma, sin embargo hay frases como "Fue Juan el que le presentó Pedro a María" en las que el sentido es claramente unidireccional, luego la reciprocidad la puedes sobreentender, o no.


----------



## Cierzo

a Jmartins:

Si es necesario enfatizar quién es presentado y a quién es presentado, por supuesto, hay formas de expresarlo. Sólo digo que no es un matiz que se suela reflejar en la forma normal de hablar de estos asuntos, a no ser que realmente tenga relevancia quién hizo qué. Por lo general, si no es crucial saber quién fue presentado y a quién se lo presentaron, se suelen elegir estructuras más sencillas que suenan más naturales en castellano como "me la presentó" o "nos presentaron".


CIERZO


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias para todas las aclaraciones! Para estar seguro quisiera saber si estas construcciones son correctas:

Me  presenté a mi nuevo jefe > Me presenté a él.

Pienso que es incorrecto: *Me le presenté.

Saludos


----------



## geostan

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias para todas las aclaraciones! Para estar seguro quisiera saber si estas construcciones son correctas:
> 
> Me  presenté a mi nuevo jefe > Me presenté a él.
> 
> Pienso que es incorrecto: *Me le presenté.
> 
> Saludos



En efecto, creo que da un ejemplo que no se puede formular de otra manera sin cambiar el sentido.

Cheers!


----------



## Pitt

geostan said:


> En efecto, creo que da un ejemplo que no se puede formular de otra manera sin cambiar el sentido.
> 
> Cheers!


 
Thanks for helping me! Finally I got it. It was tough going!


----------

